# Show Your Dock



## satanicpoptart (Apr 2, 2002)

want to learn more about  your freindly neighborhood mac users?  well this thread is for showing me your dock so we can all see...  cluttered, hacked, or filled with thousands of icons it dosnt matter  

here is the link to my dock
http://homepage.mac.com/satanicpoptart/evilsnowmenunited/PhotoAlbum12.html


----------



## twyg (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's mine


----------



## ulrik (Apr 2, 2002)

heres the dock of my powerbook g4, I am already in bed and I won't get back up to get a screenshot of the dock of my quicksilver...maybe tomorrow...the quicksilver one has MUCH more stuff in it (also due to the cinema display) and much more monitoring docklings I just don't need at my powerbook....

and I have to say that I just got the powerbook some weeks back, so a lot of "needed" software isn't installed yet (also because I admit that for most of the expensive programs, I only have one license so I only install them on the powerbook if I *really* need them)


----------



## simX (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, that is the ACTUAL size of my Dock.      (Pretty dang packed, eh?)


----------



## verlorenengel (Apr 2, 2002)

here tis


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Yes, that is the ACTUAL size of my Dock.      (Pretty dang packed, eh?) *



MY GOD, how do you find anything in there?!?!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

i second that!

how DO YOU see anything there?!


----------



## simX (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devonferns _
> *
> 
> MY GOD, how do you find anything in there?!?! *



I keep 'em grouped.  Notice that at the left, you have all the system level stuff and preferences (Finder, Memory Usage Getter, RealEject, DockRestarter, System Preferences, Classic).  Then comes the web-browsing/e-mail stuff (Mail.app, Address Book, OmniWeb, Internet Explorer, Fetch).  Next comes multimedia and music apps (QT Player, iTunes, PlayerPro, Unsanity Echo, Mint Audio, Melody Assistant).  Searching stuff comes next (Sherlock, Locator, Watson).  Next comes chat and messaging clients (Fire, JediKnight, Proteus, IcyJuice, ICQ).  The middle is basically pretty convoluted, except there's the definite section for word processors (TextEdit, SimpleText, AppleWorks).  Towards the end it gets more organized again, what with compression tools (Stuffit Expander, DropStuff, DropTar, DropZip), programming tools (Project Builder, Interface Builder, IconComposer, Pic2Icon), games (EV Nova, Oni, StarCraft, Myst III: Exile, GridX), and then tools and docklings (ResEdit -- DANGIT I WANT IT NATIVE!, Memory Monitor, SlashDock, SETIdockling, and Vanity Dockling).

So except for the middle, its pretty well organized and I know just about where everything is.  

I think a tabbed Dock would really help in my case.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 2, 2002)

Mines not as packed, but is pretty small. To find my stuff I just keep it hiding and magnification on at all times.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 2, 2002)

damn(can i say that?) you all with dream weaver! .... web page.. must start.... hate... classic...... must have native dreamweaver........arg


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 2, 2002)

I never use classic anymore.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 2, 2002)

com'on ppl ive seen like 4 docks lets get all 8000 ppl to show the docks (it could happen... maybe.....)


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

Heres mine, I find it easy to find everything


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

Heres mine, I find it easy to find everything

Yeah 50 posts!!


----------



## doofy10 (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's mine.  Go Noles!
-Doofy


----------



## doofy10 (Apr 2, 2002)

Whoops!  Here it is.
-Doofy


----------



## Izzy (Apr 3, 2002)

here's one more...I still gotta change my trash icon


----------



## sithious (Apr 3, 2002)

here's mine ... am i the only one to have it upright at the left?


----------



## adambyte (Apr 3, 2002)

Poor Sithious... apparently he IS the only one. Oh well. S'ok, buddy. Whatever floats your boat. After all, it's a *personal* computer. 

Here's MY dock... probably the most mundane one here. It's actual size... although a large dock makes for great eye candy, 32X32 pixels is best with all the window clutter I have, sometimes.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 3, 2002)

I think mine would be on a par for most dull.  
But, I do have the current temp, a custom DVD icon, and my own pop-up for network utils on the right with a glassy icon.
Anyway, I'm sure I'll fill it up a bit more now I've discovered "academic pricing"! PhotoShop 7, I can't wait!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 3, 2002)

Here's mine, a tad boring because I just woke up, but the standard items are there


----------



## dlookus (Apr 3, 2002)

voila!


----------



## julguribye (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> I keep 'em grouped.  Notice that at the left, you have all the system level stuff and preferences (Finder, Memory Usage Getter, RealEject, DockRestarter, System Preferences, Classic).  Then comes the web-browsing/e-mail stuff (Mail.app, Address Book, OmniWeb, Internet Explorer, Fetch).  Next comes multimedia and music apps (QT Player, iTunes, PlayerPro, Unsanity Echo, Mint Audio, Melody Assistant).  Searching stuff comes next (Sherlock, Locator, Watson).  Next comes chat and messaging clients (Fire, JediKnight, Proteus, IcyJuice, ICQ).  The middle is basically pretty convoluted, except there's the definite section for word processors (TextEdit, SimpleText, AppleWorks).  Towards the end it gets more organized again, what with compression tools (Stuffit Expander, DropStuff, DropTar, DropZip), programming tools (Project Builder, Interface Builder, IconComposer, Pic2Icon), games (EV Nova, Oni, StarCraft, Myst III: Exile, GridX), and then tools and docklings (ResEdit -- DANGIT I WANT IT NATIVE!, Memory Monitor, SlashDock, SETIdockling, and Vanity Dockling).
> ...



4 ICQ clients in the dock!? 4!! And both fire AND proteus? What's the point!?


----------



## jt3g (Apr 3, 2002)

not much to mine...but here it is.

j


----------



## googolplex (Apr 3, 2002)

I will post my dock when I get home.

Oh and sithious you are not alone (kindof) mine was on the left side.

But I've been using it on the bottom recently because it takes up valuable horizontal screenspace on my 1024x768 ibook screen


----------



## Sogni (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *here's mine ... am i the only one to have it upright at the left?   *



Nope! 

It's not as full as I normally have it... just haven't put everything back from when I reinstalled things...


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

hre's mine


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 3, 2002)

not classic! noooooo nnooooooooo


----------



## voice- (Apr 3, 2002)

Can you believe I had 2 kernel panics during the process of taking this shot, mking it a jpg and posting it?


----------



## Sogni (Apr 3, 2002)

ACK!!! Noooo!!! The horror! 
Please someone wake me from this nighmare!!! 

Suddenly satanicpoptart does not seem as evil anymore!


----------



## simX (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> 4 ICQ clients in the dock!? 4!! And both fire AND proteus? What's the point!? *



And who's the one that has 3 HL clients in the Dock?  They're not even grouped together!  *** simX shakes his head.


Anyway, may I make a suggestion to everybody?  Go to the Snapz Pro X website, and download Snapz Pro X 1.0.2.

It seems like some of you are using the standard Command-Shift-3 and Command-Shift-4 functions.  Trust me, Snapz Pro X is just sooooooo much better, and it can even capture movies! 

And if you are using it, use the "Objects" button instead of a selection.  Then use shift-click to select objects.  If you simply select the Dock as the only object, it will automatically take a picture of only the Dock and no extra pixels.   Plus you can specify the format of the file, the size (if you want to scale it), and the quality.  It just automates screen capture just so well.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 3, 2002)

im glad im not evil anymore, thanks for all the pix it was interesting


----------



## Sogni (Apr 3, 2002)

$30 to $50 bucks? Dawng... kinda steep dont 'ya think? I'm not made outta money you know. 

I've been looking at it before but the price always pushed me away. Need money for other things.

But I kept more than just the dock on the screen shot on purpose.


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

yes, i apreciate you showing off your dual cpu mac! i really do, it just makes me feel really hip with my 466 g4... and hey! my dock at least takes up less pace, and it doesnt eat 90% of my cpu. here is my osx  dok:


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

and heres my partitions and note, i made a parrtition "Vic" my home folder! so i have os x on another partition and os 9 in my home folder which in this case is a partition named vic.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 3, 2002)

satanicpoptart, I believe the term used was "less evil".  Not "not evil".  

And here's my dock.  I'm at work, btw...


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

SATAN BEGONE!!!!!


----------



## sithious (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> 
> And here's my dock.  I'm at work, btw...   *



ARGH! IT BLINDS ME!


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

USE THE FORCE SITHIOUS!!!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 3, 2002)

nkuvu, how about your os x dock!!

oh and here's mine. pretty boring.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 3, 2002)

damn, i guess im just a bit closer to redemption then....  btw this is a MACOSX dock thread


----------



## Sogni (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> And if you are using it, use the "Objects" button instead of a selection.  Then use shift-click to select objects.  If you simply select the Dock as the only object, it will automatically take a picture of only the Dock and no extra pixels.   Plus you can specify the format of the file, the size (if you want to scale it), and the quality.  It just automates screen capture just so well. *



Um... I downloaded it and... I can't get the dock nomater what I try.... I can get everything else like the top menu, the time, any app running... but no dock...


----------



## Sogni (Apr 3, 2002)

Oh... nevermind...

It will not take a pic of a dock if the dock is in Hide mode (even though I have my cursor on it to keep it showing), and it cuts off part of the dock if you have magnification on (with the curser on an icon)...

Kinda annoying... but it works I guess.


----------



## julguribye (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> And who's the one that has 3 HL clients in the Dock?  They're not even grouped together!  *** simX shakes his head.*



Ha! I knew you would say that 
Let me explain.
The black one is hotline server,
The red one is hotline client for using as admin on the server,
The black and red one is for browsing other than my server.
HA!


----------



## CloudNine (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey sith, what app is that Noodle icon for?

I lub Noodle.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

Sorry about the evil.  I was just trying to share the agony.  I go home, work on a wonderful system, then come to work.  To this.  Ugh. 

I forgot to get a pic of my OS X dock -- it's not very exciting, since I have most of my stuff in a folder on the dock.  But I'll try to remember to post it when I get home...


----------



## Sogni (Apr 4, 2002)

Eh, I guess it's ok nkuvu... I'm about to be in the same boat as you, as I'll be moving most (if not all) my studio and Mac to my home office as soon as I get a desk delivered.

I'll be using a Windows box at the office (current studio) as I will still be coming in to do work for my friend/boss and use the T1. 

The only thing I'm going to miss is the high speed T1 connection - 56k Dialup is going to drive me nuts! 

But my PeeCee will still be here - I just have to find a P2P software for Windows that does not have spyware (maybe the "retail" version of Limewire?).


----------



## RacerX (Apr 4, 2002)

Seeing as my Mac OS X dock is fairly unremarkable, here is my OPENSTEP 4.2 dock (as it appeared in my ThinkPad before upgrading to Rhapsody 5.1).


----------



## RacerX (Apr 4, 2002)

And here is the dock on my desktop Rhapsody system (I don't actually use the dock in Rhapsody that much because I like my Apple Menu better).


----------



## Frederic (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *here's mine ... am i the only one to have it upright at the left?   *



Why, you can put the Dock elsewhere ?


----------



## Daeyin (Apr 4, 2002)

Mine's kinda dull, blank background, basic apps


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

How'd you get that wacky little menu outta the Word icon?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 4, 2002)

OK, so u know i am "Mac-Less" For the time Being... but i am here in spirit! 

Here' Mine! ...







For Those of u, not knowing me, this Dock is From my ...

AMD Athlon 900MHz 
768MB RAM
Windows XP (Blah Blah!) 

Cool!

NeYo

(hehe, the mods 2 XP are F**king Brilliant! )


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

Very nice Neyo 
So uh, what mac you getting?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Very nice Neyo
> So uh, what mac you getting? *



thanks! ..hmmm... i'm not sure! ... i had been thinking, iMac.. but a laptop could be handy too... so Either iMac of TiBook! 

...Probably an iMac Though ... it will inevitably be the envy of all PC, Beige Lovers! hehe!  

I'm Looking 4ward 2 gtting it in the summer! i do miss OS X ... although, i have it (2 some degree here! ) 

The one thing i love now ... is my iDisk... Completely accesable like it was on my iBook! ... i just Click the Drive from my Desktop... and Drag and drop files! it's Great! 
its nice 2 see it work with Windows  (no pun intended! LOL!!! )

NeYo


----------



## Sogni (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey Neyo, how did you get XP to look like OSX? I'm getting XP on my PeeCee and would like to fool some people (I already fooled someone that I can run Windows 2000 Pro on my Mac! They totally bought it! I love VPC! lol)

I love my Mac G4 Tower, and I'd die for a new iMac... but seeing my computer habits and needs - I need a laptop (in addition to my G4 Tower that is)! And if it's a Laptop I want a G4... so if it was me, I had the money and given the choice - I'd probably get a Ti Power Book over the iMac...

But don't listen to me... I'm torn between the two! (not to mention I'm utterly broke so a new computer purchase is not in my near future)


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

This is my OS X dock.  Like I said, not very interesting.  Program to the right of the Finder is X3 -- a 3D CPU monitor.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Hey Neyo, how did you get XP to look like OSX? I'm getting XP on my PeeCee and would like to fool some people (I already fooled someone that I can run Windows 2000 Pro on my Mac! They totally bought it! I love VPC! lol)
> 
> I love my Mac G4 Tower, and I'd die for a new iMac... but seeing my computer habits and needs - I need a laptop (in addition to my G4 Tower that is)! And if it's a Laptop I want a G4... so if it was me, I had the money and given the choice - I'd probably get a Ti Power Book over the iMac...
> ...



haha! Thanks dude! ... i'll take it into consideration! ...as for Windows XP ... u're'll want a few things really, besides time 'n' effort! ... Namely a tool named Resource hacker ... which allows u to edit exe's/dll's etc! ... from there, u can change Icons, Bitmaps and loads more! .... 

here's a shot of my machine, with various "tweaks" 

Besides U're own "hacks" ... u can get a variety of 3rd party software ... which will make the major difference from a Luna --> Aqua Feel! 

i suggest u check out http://www.stardock.com and look @ the "object Desktop" suite, which offers software, to customize XP. For which the majority can be downloaded as restricted shareware applications! 

(one of the neat extra's from Stardock is "spring folders" which i am sure u are familar with. Something my XP Does, that i know a lot of u OS X users wih u had (i know, soon 2 be! hehe)

Anyhow... here's a shot of my machine, in its native state! 

all icons hacked and changed, the default toolbar, for XP was edited, and the Bitmaps Res hacked too ... ermm... see 4 yaself!  if u wanna know more! ... Holla @ me Dude 

NeYo


as u can see, not perfect ... but a damn site better than Luna, huh? 
(Sorry For the Quality! ...Resized!)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

i like your sort it folder icon....


----------



## vic (Apr 4, 2002)

it makes me want to stick my P*** inside... no pun intended satan inside


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 5, 2002)

Ho hum, another dock...


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

>genghiscohen> what is that xdarwin icon with tht green thingy arround it? and where did u get those 3 cpu monitoring apps in the dock from


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 5, 2002)

That's OroborOSX, an Aqua-ish window manager for XDarwin.  The monitors are ThermoInDock on the left, Cycles (a 3rd-party CPU monitor), and Memory Monitor.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 5, 2002)

OroborOSX is great. Best window manager for os x. I love how you can do os x stuff like minimize the windows to the dock.


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *OroborOSX is great. Best window manager for os x. I love how you can do os x stuff like minimize the windows to the dock. *



you mean best window manager for xfree86 right?


----------



## Sogni (Apr 5, 2002)

Now this is more like it...
This is what my dock normally looks like, without the clutter of having everything and it's mother on the dock! 

And that is not my Applications folder, I created a folder in my home directory for Aliases, so I can sort and organize them.

I just wish Finder would sort contents by Folders first... hate having folders in the middle of my file listings!


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 5, 2002)

You can sort folders to the beginning of Finder windows by using various "special" characters in their names, as in the attachment.


----------



## Sogni (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *You can sort folders to the beginning of Finder windows by using various "special" characters in their names, as in the attachment.
> *



Yeah... I hate doing that but I've resoted to it. Just annoying 'ya know?


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 7, 2002)

dlookus is that a custom icon for fire?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

vic, yes best window manager for xfree.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

dear god i have created a monster of a thread


----------



## ksuther (Apr 7, 2002)

Yes, look what you did you pop-tart you 
I think Neyo's dock takes the cake for coolest, and simX takes messiest, most disorganized and largest dock


----------



## RacerX (Apr 7, 2002)

I think there is something to be said for keeping the dock clean. I really can't image why I would want to store more than a few apps (the ones I use the most) in the main section.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

i have so many so if i ever need it its there and i dont have to go to the apps folder and scroll around... and sometimes drag and drop is great


----------



## ksuther (Apr 7, 2002)

Think those dock icons are big enough RacerX? I made mine really small, so since the space below it isn't used, I dumped lots of useless stuff into it


----------



## RacerX (Apr 7, 2002)

My icons get smaller as I open more things. An that is the area of my screen that I am most likely not to be using. All my windows start at the upper left and work their way right and down. Besides, vertical space is by far the most important on a display. Most docs are still designed to work with the 8.5" x 11" paper. 

As for the amount of apps, I thing there are few people who have more than I do, I just don't keep them in the dock. There is a theory about how fast people can pick objects out of a list. In that theory, more than 10 items significantly slows a person's ability to find what they are looking for. Even moving through two submenus is faster than trying to pick an item out of a list of 50.


----------



## simX (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *As for the amount of apps, I thing there are few people who have more than I do, I just don't keep them in the dock. There is a theory about how fast people can pick objects out of a list. In that theory, more than 10 items significantly slows a person's ability to find what they are looking for. Even moving through two submenus is faster than trying to pick an item out of a list of 50. *



I'd beg to differ!  I know just about where all of my items are  it's just that every once in a while I forget, and it takes me about 5 seconds to find it.  It's much better keeping 88 things in my Dock as opposed to under 10, IMHO, because you don't have to go searching around for things in all of your Applications folders.   Plus, I use all of my Dock apps pretty frequently, so I like having them in there.

All of you speak badly about my Dock.  *sniff* *sniff*  Don't talk about my Dock that way.

*** simX pats his poor Dock, and gives it another icon to munch on.

(On a side note, it's a shame that the Finder no longer allows you to do the "insert carriage return in a filename" trick  .)


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 7, 2002)

but it isn't that jazzy


----------



## RacerX (Apr 7, 2002)

You can differ, I'm not saying that it is something that everyone _has_ to do, I'm just pointing out what works in general. Apple's default Apple Menu items in Mac OS 9 is a great example of too many items. First thing I do when setting up someone's system in 9 is to put all those pointless items into their own folder in the menu. Then I make other folders for the items most used. Then I provide dividers so that you can see each section faster. Here is what my classic Apple Menu looks like (it actually has more items than the standard menu I would set up for my clients).


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's mine, eh.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Yes, look what you did you pop-tart you
> I think Neyo's dock takes the cake for coolest, and simX takes messiest, most disorganized and largest dock  *



Haha! thanks Dude! how Ironic though?! ...after all, out of ALL the Docks... mine was the only one, not actually on OS X! lol! 

I'm Deffo looking forward 2 getting a nice new mac in the Summer! ... In the Meantime! ... i guess i need to keep hacking away @ these *Beloved* DLL's! windows!  LOL! 

NeYo


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

Short and Simple.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally claimed by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *...after all, out of ALL the Docks... mine was the only one, not actually on OS X! lol!*



I posted two examples of docks not in Mac OS X.


----------



## sithious (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CloudNine _
> *Hey sith, what app is that Noodle icon for?
> 
> I lub Noodle. *



... me too!!  noodle is the icon for itunes ...


----------



## fiznutz (Apr 8, 2002)

heres mine with fresh grass from IheartNY.com guess which ones is always running


----------



## uoba (Apr 9, 2002)

Voice- and I are the only ones proud of our RtCW gaming!!


----------



## voice- (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, you know, uoba, when you launch the same app twice a day, it deserves a spot in the dock


----------



## uoba (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## cybergoober (Apr 9, 2002)

I try to keep it simple.

On the right side:
Apple icon-- Apps
Desktop-- Opens Desktop in Column View to preview d/l'ed mp3s and mpgs quickly.
iTunes-- You guessed it 
Guitar-- Music folder
Blob-- Server aliases
DockPrefs


----------



## alexachucarro (Apr 9, 2002)

Does anyone else accidentally run their mouse over the picture of other peoples docks? I have many times, it such a thing of ease that whenever i see it i have to make it magnify so i can see what all of those apps are!


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Apr 9, 2002)

My dock... try to keep to a min, so I get bigger icons... im old, my eyes are getting bad. lol


----------



## bookem (Apr 10, 2002)

Here's mine - nothing special really.


----------



## bookem (Apr 10, 2002)

Oops.  Try again


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PowermacG4_450 _
> *My dock... try to keep to a min, so I get bigger icons... im old, my eyes are getting bad. lol *



yet you play wolfenstain, that is and old man to be proud of


----------



## RyanLang (Apr 12, 2002)

My Dock...Grass is getting long, needs a trim soon! hehe


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Ok, I'll bite.  (Most terrestrial tortoises are herbivores anyway  )

What's up with the grass in the dock?


----------



## aled (Apr 12, 2002)

RyanLang, where did you and how did you get Grass on the dock? It's so cool.

Is there an installer for it?

Thanks, al


----------



## sithious (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by aled _
> *RyanLang, where did you and how did you get Grass on the dock? It's so cool.
> 
> Is there an installer for it?
> ...



check out the grass here  ...


----------



## aled (Apr 13, 2002)

thank you, sithious


----------



## changomarcelo (Apr 13, 2002)

Here is my dogk


----------



## ksuther (Apr 13, 2002)

What's up with that sideways dog overlapping your dock?


----------



## changomarcelo (Apr 13, 2002)

the dog is a friend of mine who was over the dock when I was taking the picture.


----------



## level9 (Apr 13, 2002)

Mine is almost empty, I use DragThing instead, but I thought this was good enough to show.
Gotta love the Toast progress bar.


----------



## Sogni (Apr 21, 2002)

I changed mine twice since I posted it... 
First I got drag thing and once the novelty wore off and I realized I was using it like the Dock and wished it had the Dock's features... I'm back to the Dock - in it's default place no less! 
And messy again! heh


----------



## ksuther (Apr 21, 2002)

Here's my dock again also. The one I posted a long time ago sucked, and was when I just started my computer up 

This one is much more interesting.


----------



## ABassCube (Apr 21, 2002)

Here's mine.

I try to not fill it up too much. I think the dock looks horrible when it's so small, and I like to keep it big enough to see how many E-mails I have in Mail without going down and magnifying the icon. I use FruitMenu for the apps that I don't use frequently enough to fill up my dock with, but use frequently enough so that I don't want to  have to navigate through applications folder to find them. Works for me. 

Adam


----------



## ABassCube (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah, 70 posts! Pretty pathetic actually, since I've been registered here since January 2001. I have .15 posts a day, LOL! 

Adam


----------



## xoot (Apr 21, 2002)

What is the pigeon shaped app and the globe app?

About the posts: I can see that i am *way* ahead of you in posts  (sorry, can't help it)


----------



## ABassCube (Apr 21, 2002)

OK, the pigeon icon is Adium, the best AIM client around, IMO.  And the globe is OmniWeb.

And yeah, I have a pathetically number of posts, considering how long I've been registered here. 

Adam


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm going to post mine when I'm not home..  the only OS X Mac at school is down.  It makes me sad.  

  Anyway, I try to keep my Dock uncluttered.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2002)

Okay, I'm home now.  Here is my Dock, and as I said, I like to keep it uncluttered.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 22, 2002)

How do you people have such large icons in your docks? I don't got it 
It takes up so much screen real estate when it's that big. Oh well


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2002)

It's kind of hard for me to have small icons because of my sensitive mouse, it will skip right over what I want.  XD  I like having larger icons anyway, they look nice and give me easier access.


----------



## Sogni (Apr 23, 2002)

My dock's status in the pic is only for show - I normally have Magnification and Hide on. 

I like to keep people guessing as to what's running on my computer. 

I just wish I could customize the "theme" on OSX as I can with just about any Window Manager for Linux. Yeah I know Duality and whatnot does Themes - but I mean more drastic than that.


----------



## WoLF (Apr 23, 2002)

here goes mine


----------



## hazmat (Apr 25, 2002)

Here's my current Dock.  Too bad I had to go into IE to attach the file since Mozilla 1.0 RC1 wouldn't attach.


----------



## Kris (Apr 27, 2002)

I felt like showing my dock, so here goes: 


Kris


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 19, 2002)

Here's mine:


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2002)

you might want to hide that working man's hat from future dock screenshots.  serial... seriously, i mean that.


----------



## celeborn (Dec 19, 2002)

Here's mine. I use DragThing as a launcher for most stuff, and I only keep stuff in the Dock that I really use all the time. I guess that says something about how much actual work I do on my Mac


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 19, 2002)

It's just an icon ... honestly ... no really ... I'm serious ...


----------



## Jason (Dec 19, 2002)

this thread obviously doesnt belong here, but where it does belong i dont know, any ideas?


----------



## mr. k (Dec 19, 2002)

docks just should look pretty... im suprised only one other person had it set on the right!  it works real good!


----------



## senne (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *docks just should look pretty... im suprised only one other person had it set on the right!  it works real good! *




You still have the Aqua Stripes, but horizontal! Do you still have 10.1 ?


----------



## senne (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *this thread obviously doesnt belong here, but where it does belong i dont know, any ideas?  *




mac os x café


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 19, 2002)

Just wonder what some people's reasons were for the placement of their dock.

Mine is on the bottom because I have duel monitors and anchoring my dock on either the left or the right edge of the screen is just too much desktop to cross to get to.

Are you a "righty" or a "lefty" or a "bottom dweller" and why?


----------



## mr_mac_x (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbadbill _
> *Just wonder what some people's reasons were for the placement of their dock.
> 
> Mine is on the bottom because I have duel monitors and anchoring my dock on either the left or the right edge of the screen is just too much desktop to cross to get to.
> ...



My dock is on the left for two reasons. First, the resize handle on windows is on the bottom right corner, so this way it doesn't interfere with the dock. Also, items on the desktop are on the right, and I don't like trying to click on one and having the dock expand to the point where I can't access them.

My dock:


----------



## hazmat (Dec 19, 2002)

My Dock is on the right.  It just feels right that way, but it started out as sort of an homage to NeXTSTEP.


----------



## Greystroke (Dec 20, 2002)

i guess i'm a bottom dweller for no reason other than that's where it started out at....


----------



## RPS (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *here's mine ... am i the only one to have it upright at the left?   *



What's that Red Apple thingy (that probably shows your uptime) ?



> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Poor Sithious... apparently he IS the only one. Oh well. S'ok, buddy. Whatever floats your boat. After all, it's a personal computer.
> 
> Here's MY dock... probably the most mundane one here. It's actual size... although a large dock makes for great eye candy, 32X32 pixels is best with all the window clutter I have, sometimes. *



Whats that iPod thingy?


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 30, 2002)

Here's mine. I'm a bottom-dweller only because that's the way it fits in with the rest of my desktop setup


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

okay... 

so finally one dock without dreamweaver but i don't or didn't or whatever have it... = BBedit rules ... that's the actual size btw!!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

uh, i think i'll take OW out of dock.. and put terminal more to left... :-/


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2002)

Mine.  I don't see how you people can stand to have your Dock icons that small.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Dec 30, 2002)

hey, my thread came back from the dead!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 4, 2003)

the clean version now...  

finder, mail, notes, chimera, terminal, itunes, prefs | net-folder, editors-folder, image edit-folder, small apps-folder, trash.


----------



## Trim1 (Jan 11, 2003)

level9 what is that circular apple icon?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2003)

[those new items stay so far. can't keep it more simple.]


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2003)

[needs more coffee to see what i delete and what not  ]


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

changing it again..  jolt can = obviously project builder .. the tuxxy ones are bbedit, appleworks and icab .. and the jaguar ball is all the other apps


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 27, 2003)

Notice the replaced MacOSX.com chat client icon.  OK, I'm addicted to Mario Sunshine!


----------



## Izzy (Jan 27, 2003)

Here's my new setup with my dock...I love having an app like A-dock now to keep my folders in.  My dock is strictly an app/window switchter now...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2004)

I feel like rivitalizing this thread ... 

How are your docks now?  ::angel::  Mine in a  typical day is like on the attached image. The 3 thigns before the vertical division bar (Toy viewer, Network manager, and Sherlock) are not permanently on the dock. Tux ball after the division bar is for shortcutting all other applications.

Jolt if for x11.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't keep many things on my dock mainly because I can keep all my apps handy in the Apple Menu (via Fruit Menu). To get a place on my dock an application has to be used pretty much constantly. OmniWeb, Watson and TextEdit are generally open a lot. Acrobat and GoLive are also used quite a bit. TimeEqualsMoney is there as a visual reminder that I have to keep up on what my clients owe me.

Besides, for me it is easier to find apps quickly in a hierarchal menu structure than having everything populating the dock (which would be 72 items).


----------



## Timmargh (Apr 26, 2004)

One more ...


----------



## ora (Apr 26, 2004)

Fairly normal...


----------



## mr. k (Apr 26, 2004)

My dock is so great - but to earn a spot there you have to be open all the time.  I made sure that the items look good together - they are all white blue (terminal excluded) and then they go square circle square...  I use quicksilver to quickly launch anything else I want, and also have tigerLaunch.


----------



## cigar (May 2, 2004)

One of My Dock's is to be seen in the attachment


----------



## Randman (May 31, 2004)

A few modified icons. Still looking for some more replacements.


Here


----------



## chevy (May 31, 2004)

Nothing special


----------



## Randman (Jun 1, 2004)

Here is my dock. A few changes from last time. I'm happy with most of them but would still like some eye-catching ones for a few apps, text edit, Word, calculator, iCal (though it is nice to refresh the date on it) and GarageBand. Any suggestions?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 1, 2004)

I couldn't just call it my dock - but this is what I use to do almost everything at my mac.  And of course I need to show off my growing movie collection


----------

